# Outback Sighting At Whispering Hills Rv Park Near Shreve, Oh



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Saw a new 321FRL 5er at Whispering Hills RV Park near Shreve, OH this weekend, never caught the owners at home though, must have been out touring the Ohio Amish Country. Unit had Pennsylvania tags, anyone here???


----------

